# Beer Of The Week 26/7/10- Biere De Garde



## peas_and_corn (26/7/10)

From BJCP-



> *16D. Bire de Garde*
> 
> *Aroma:* Prominent malty sweetness, often with a complex, light to moderate toasty character. Some caramelization is acceptable. Low to moderate esters. Little to no hop aroma (may be a bit spicy or herbal). Commercial versions will often have a musty, woodsy, cellar-like character that is difficult to achieve in homebrew. Paler versions will still be malty but will lack richer, deeper aromatics and may have a bit more hops. No diacetyl.
> 
> ...




Discuss!


----------



## notung (4/8/10)

I went along to the Bridge Rd Brewers beer dinner in Melbourne a couple of weekends ago. They served their Chevalier Biere De Garde with dessert - a really rich caramel tart.

It was a brownish bronze colour and had complex spiced notes (cinnamon? ginger?). It was delicious but perhaps the dessert was a touch too sweet for the beer.


----------



## white.grant (4/8/10)

I really enjoy this style, malty and delicious and have enjoyed some positive results brewing it. 

I use the Wyeast Euro Ale yeast (1338) and recommend patience and strict temperature control during fermentation. I find primary fermentation takes about 3 weeks with this yeast, however the flavour profile is well worth it.

As the name says, put it away (garde) for 3 months minimum and then enjoy the fruits of your patience and foresight over the next year. BTW this is one for the bottle.

cheers

grant


----------



## raven19 (4/8/10)

Any recipes GrantW or others?

Never even come across this beer as yet... must have been my 'sheltered childhood'


----------



## sav (13/8/13)

Keen to do this winkle had a good one. Thought recipe
Sav


----------



## mje1980 (29/8/13)

My first attempt tomorrow, after absolutely loving trois monts. 

77.4% best pilz
8.1% best Munich 
6.5% wheat
8.1% sugaz

Hallertau 60 mins

62-45, 72-15

1.070
20 IBU 
Wyeast 3725 beire de garde.

Any ideas on ferment temp? I've got a starter going, and I plan on brewing a mild with it first, to build up the yeast cake ( and to keep some for future use ), and then dumping it on half the slurry. Plan roughly is 20c for the first 24-48 hours then ramp up with my heat belt to high 20's.


----------



## manticle (29/8/13)

Sounds about right. From memory I did similar with mine. Recipe somewhere in the db. Should do another this spring/ summer.


----------



## mje1980 (30/8/13)

Thanks mate. That trois monts is absolutely sensational IMHO. Loved the subtle flavours. And while there are lots of super smooth big beers out there, I could not believe it was 8.5%, it drank like 5%. Went back to the first choice I got it from, but there was only one left. Fingers toes legs and balls crossed they get more!!


----------



## mje1980 (2/9/13)

Down to 1.004 in 4 days, Jesus!. Kept it mid 20's then cranked it up to 28 the last day. The mild turned out to be a pale mild that I intended to ferment with Belgian abbey 2, so it should be a nice beer. The beire de garde above will be pitched in about 10 minutes haha.

I'm planning a brune version next. I'll do a pale mild again to warm up the yeast, then dump the bigger brune on top.

Using a brew belt for the first time in years. Feels weird to trying to keep the temp up, not down hah


----------



## mje1980 (5/9/13)

Well, the mild is kegged and I'm sipping it now. Very dry, and very nice. When cold from the fridge it's quite plain, and non descript. Once warm, there are those very slight belgian flavours coming through. It's quite cloudy, though its a few days in the keg haha. The beire de garde has been fermenting for 4 days, and is going so well, I added sugar dissolved in boiled water, bringing it up to a theoretical SG of 1.073. It's sitting at 1.007 at the moment and I wouldn't be surprised if it got lower. Both beers were kept mid 20's, and I ramped up to 28-30 the last 24 hours. The beire de garde will go close to 9%, so will get a few months ageing. Maybe I'll crack one on my birthday in march haha. I like this yeast!.


----------



## mje1980 (22/9/13)

I tried one if my beire de gardes tonight, even though its just carbonated. This is something else. Very very malty sweet aroma, with some light ethanol. Couldn't stop smelling it. The flavour was seriously smooth and felt like it had more body than a beer that went from 1.073 to 1.005 ( 93% attenuation! ). It's got some beautiful earthy character and nice sweet malt flavours without being cloying in any way. I'm absolutely going to brew something similar again. Probably sooner rather than later haha. I'm going to leave it now and try it again in a few months.


----------



## sav (14/11/13)

My bier de garde is slowing after 2 weeks from 1065 now 1018 should I let it run for a while it's at 28 deg seems to be still co2 in hydro is this yeast a slow chewer. 
Sav


----------



## mje1980 (15/11/13)

Which yeast??. I find the 3725 a friggin beast, usually done in 4-5 days regardless of gravity. I run it hot though, pitch around 20-22, let it get to mid 20's, then if need be creep up to 30, though as I've said, the beers I've done with it ( a couple now ) have finished very quickly. I have a beire de garde brune on the yeast now just waiting to get split. I'm going to bottle some, and out 10 litres into a 10litre cube with the dregs of a few Orval's for a month or so,then put into champagne bottles.


----------



## sav (16/11/13)

Checked it again it's was 1.012 at 28deg so that means at 20 it's 1.014 and the hydro sample was dead as a nit so I crashed it last night see how it goes. What's it drop out like, should I keg and leave it condition or filter and get into it.
Has your beer got better with time. 
Sav


----------



## mje1980 (16/11/13)

Filter for sure if you have it. Bigger one will improve with age definitely mate.


----------



## sav (18/11/13)

Kegged my bier de garde yesterday filtered one keg and going to let the other one settle out on its own. Tastes fantastic slight phenolics on nose not bitter well balanced with a slight warm ness as it goes down love this beer. 
Sav


----------



## mje1980 (21/11/13)

Nice stuff sav. I'm trying to let them age but keep trying them haha. I checked my beire de garde brune today, it's sitting at 1.000. I had to check it 3 times, can't believe this yeast, total beast. Flavour from the sample is a little hot, but otherwise I think it'll be quite nice in 6 months or so. I filled a 10litre cube and added 2 x orval bottles, and will bottle the rest into some champagne bottles this arvo, whilst sampling a few fine English ales haha. 

Oh hey, try a saison with it, very very nice beer IMHO


----------

